# Steering Wheel



## GM_96LT4 (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey Everyone,

I did a search but didn't find what I was looking for.

My "Next" button located on my steering wheel broke. I was wondering if anyone knows how to replace it. I called the dealership and it appears that the entire unit (meaning both sides) is one unit.

I have a feeling that I would need a special tool to take off the steering wheel and that the air bag needs to be taken of as well.

Thanks in advance,

glenn


----------



## zdub (Apr 2, 2007)

Not sure about a special tool....all the airbags I have done are a Torx screw under a little plastic cap. Two screws...airbag comes out and it'll expose a clock spring..unplug and you should be golden. I really don't think you need to take the wheel off, I'll have to check on mine..


----------



## GM_96LT4 (Sep 4, 2007)

zdub said:


> Not sure about a special tool....all the airbags I have done are a Torx screw under a little plastic cap. Two screws...airbag comes out and it'll expose a clock spring..unplug and you should be golden. I really don't think you need to take the wheel off, I'll have to check on mine..




Thanks alot for the info; one last question, I am assuming that the plastic cover is just clipped on?

Thanks again,

Glenn


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Done this before. 1st disconnect your battery. Then remove the air bag. Unfortunatly there is a special tool for this (see pic), but if your handy you can use 2 allen wrenches to "pop" the two left air bag release springs to loosen the left side of the bag, then do the same for the right. Once the bag is out of the way, remove the wheel bolt (see pic). NOTE: this wheel does NOT have a master spline. You can put this wheel back on crooked, so MARK YOUR SPLINES with a sharpie before pulling the wheel. At this point, my wheel pulled right off without the aid of a wheel puller. 

Once the wheel is off you will have access to the screws that hold the switches and trim covers on.


----------

